# La Belle  KaRiNe Fr -  2000 posts!



## emma42

Karine!  Karine!  Ma belle petite fleur.  Attends que je t'ecris un poème.  A toute a l'heure. 

FELICITATIONS
Tu es le TOP DU TOP​


----------



## emma42

Ode à Karine

I want to marry belle Karine
For she is sweet and funny.
I know she'll always make me laugh
And never steal my money.

Her wit and spirit are divine
Her mind not in the gutter
I wish that I could make her mine
E'en though she is a nutter.


Félicitations, Karine!​


----------



## la reine victoria

_Félicitations Chère Karine!_​ 
_Toujours un plaisir de te lire._​ 
_Je m'en souviens que tu aimes_
_les poupées _
_mais j'en ai pas. _​ 
_Voici un ami qui veut _
_te dire quelque chose . . ._​ 



_Je t'embrasse!_
_LRV_​


----------



## geve

Au début on se demande si tu ne devrais pas aller là... 
Et puis on se rend compte qu'en fait, tu es une fille sympa, c'est juste que tu aimes rigoler, quoi ! 
Mais surtout, tu écris des posts qui sont comme ça (j'avais aussi trouvé cette image, mais ça faisait un peu too much, non ?  ) 
Et tu as ton style bien à toi. 
Finalement je crois que pour toi, WR, c'est un peu ça. I couldn't agree more, comme on dit par ici !
Bref, Karine, c'est ... que tu sois là !

Félicitations ma vieille


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Emma17*: who else is able to make rhymes between "Karine" and "laugh"? (I'm still wondering...) I appreciate your "ode" but I still reserved my answer regarding your proposal... I'm not an easy girl you know...  
By the way, you could have sing this ode at least! 
(maybe it's not too late? )

*LRV*: I love dolls, moi? Are you sure?  
Oooooh, I see...! You mean merely sex dolls, or more precisely "she-male dolls"! 
(Still want one for yourself, uhu? Or is it for Albert?)

*Gève* : Ah ouais, t'as cru que j'étais une méchante vilaine au début ?  Tu m'en caches des choses dis-donc ! Et pense un peu au repect que tu me dois au lieu de me traiter de vioque !  
Garnement va ! 
(Si je t'attrape toi !)

Merci à toutes les trois (tiens ? Que des filles... ?  ), c'est bien cool de lire des petits mots de trois de mes posteuses préférées (oui, il en manque une ou deux autres encore...) en ce dimanche matin. 

(je ne m'en souvenais plus mais c'est bien 8 le nombre max de souriards dans un poste ! Là par exemple, je ne peux pas en ajouter un effaré !)


----------



## la reine victoria

Je t'en offre un, ou sept neuf.  Non, ce n'est que sept!


       





LRV


----------



## mickaël

Karine. Euh... Karine... non, quand même pas... ah voila ! Bon Karine, 
même si indigné j'ai l'habitude de cliqueter systématiquement sur le petit triangle de tes messages (tu saisis mieux maintenant pourquoi je savais avant toi que tu avais franchi le cap des 2000 ? hmm ?  ), et même si je suis agacé de voir que tu as (quasiment ? Il est bien placé celui-là ?) toujours raison (ça, ça m'agace ! C'est totalement injuste ! Et en plus, je suis sûr qu'il ne te faut qu'une fraction de secondes pour trouver une solution !), je ne t'en tient pas rigueur (trop lâche) en ce jour où tout le monde va te dire combien tu es intelligente, combien tu es belle, combien tu es gentil, combien tu es patati patata et sans oublier patin et couffin... (moi, je crois que ce sont tous des menteurs !  )
La preuve, je t'offre ce joli sac de soude caustique solide à mélanger avec ta clairvoyance, ton bagou, et les quelques autres acides déjà présent...  


Bravo, vivement la suite... fausse-méchante.


----------



## zaby

Ce K de ton avatar, c'est sûr, c'est le tampon de la K-lité 
Pour tous ces posts qui valent leur pesant de K-cahuettes (et c'est pas peanuts !), et qui ne manquent pas de K-ractères (enfin je veux dire de K-ractère ), 

BRAVO !​ 

mais, que tu en sois à 2000 messages, je dois dire que ça me fait un peu peur


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Salut, Karine

Voici un petit nouvel ami Bonobo - j'espere que tu as un peu d'espace pour lui.  (Je pensais a t'envoyer 2,000!)

Felications,
Chaska


----------



## DearPrudence

He oui, je suis encore en retard, ayant profité de ce bon week-end pour peaufiner mon bronzage (enfin, on s'en fout).
Donc, joyeux ... postanniveraire (un peu spé comme image d'ailleurs).
Alors comme ça tu as une histoire avec Emma et en plus tu reprends toujours mes fautes d'orthographe ou autre : il n'y a donc pas le moindre espoir pour moi ? Le monde est vraiment trop injuste   ! Et en plus je ne suis même parmi tes posteuses préférées, et en plus je suis une fille ... Beaucoup de handicaps pour moi apparemment.
Tant pis, continue de nous abbreuver de tes bons mots  

*Et félicitations, *
*en espérant que tous tes petits posts se portent bien.*​


----------



## KittyCatty

F E L I C I T A T I O N S 

Merci pour ton aide et tes postes 

X x X x X x X


----------



## LV4-26

Zut, j'ai été pris par surprise et je n'ai plus le temps d'écrire un post chiadé (je parle d'un post qu'il me faudrait environ 53' 27" pour rédiger en comptant l'insertion des liens et tout et tout).
Et d'abord KaRiNe, ça s'écrit avec des majuscules, là où il faut.
Joyeux postiversaire à toi. Continue à mettre une ambiance de l'enfer (mind you, English speakers, that is an expression of praise in French) dans le forum FR/EN. 
"De toutes les foreras...." j'arrête là car je sens que je vais m'égarer et je vois déjà que emma et mickaël me regardent d'un drôle d'air.


----------



## emma42

Ah, LV4-26 Il faut dire ce que tu veux. N'aie pas peur, mon pote. Je ne vais pas te mordre.


----------



## french4beth

Félicitations, Karine! Toujour un plaisir de lire tes postes!​ 
Hé, _collègue! _À notre petite Marseillaise, dans la belle et pittoresque Provence, elle n'arrive jamais comme _Belsunce, _mais avec un _coucarin _de bonnes idées dans la tête... ​ 
Prendra un petit _Flaï_ pour nous pour fêter la postiversaire! Mais pas trop - ne_ t'empégue_ pas dans un _pastis... _ cou-cou, je fais le _cacou!_​ 
Je t'envoie une belle assiette :
un bon hamburg directement du Louis' Lunch à New Haven ici : http://www.saveursdumonde.net/ency_6/boeuf/hamburger.jpg!
Ou si tu veux, un bon Apizza ici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apizza directement du Wooster Square!​ 
Si tu as le temps, viens voir l'International Festival of Arts and Ideas ici : http://www.artidea.org/ ​ 
Pour une version nouvelle-anglaise de bouillabaisse, 
voir la recette ici : http://www.greenchronicle.com/recipes/connecticut_chowder.htm​ 
Bravo!​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Zaby* : Dis-donc, dis-donc ! Je te félicite pour le choix de tes images (c'est pas comme certains, qui ne font aucun effort, prétextant des excuses à la gomme ! [sarcastic] ). 
Et que tu as trouvé une belle ringardise là, avec K2000 ! Ah, ça me rappelle mon enfance... (pas si lointaine, quoi qu'en pense une certaine... [sarcastic] )

*Emma*: You again?! Are you? I'm not! What am I speaking about? Gay, of course! See what you've done: you made me make my public "anti-coming out"! Or should I say my "coming in"?  
Shame on you!  

*Chaska* : Merci pour ce magnifique Bonobo. Et merci plus encore de ne m'en avoir envoyé qu'un seul.  Je prends tes "félications" comme un mix de "félicitations" et de "fornications" ! J'ai bon ? 

*DearPru* : Mais non t'es pas en retard. Te reste bien 3 autres mois avant mon prochain posti, t'inquiète. Et d'abord qu'est-ce que t'en sais que t'es pas parmi mes posteuses préférées ? (J'ai les noms, mais je dirai rien !)
Comment ça je te "reprends toujours tes fautes" ? Moâ ? Du genre... euh... T'as bien réfléchi avant d'écrire "abbreuver" avec deux b ?  [ouais, j'ai compris, tu m'as tendu un piège, c'est ça ?]
(et arrête donc de propager cette rumeur : je n'ai jamais eu de relations avec ce poulet ce lapin cette Emma, je ne la connais même pas d'ailleurs...[sarcastic])

*KittyCatty* : T'es trop mignonne. Enfin, surtout ton avatar ! Ah, mais c'est toi alors celle que j'ai aidée ! Je savais bien qu'il devait y en avoir une. [sarcastic] 

*Mickaël* : Encore là aussi ? C'est pas un peu fini de me voir soit en sorcière soit en plante carnivore ?  
Sale gamin va ! Si je te chope... Tu fais bien la paire avec Gève, tiens !  

*LV-426* (je vais lancer une pétition : "rétablissons la position du tiret chez LV4-26 !") : Bel effort pour la graphie du prénom. Si si ! J'apprécie. Dommage, le début était prometteur, mais le reste n'a pas vraiment suivi... [sarcastic] 
Qué feignasses, ces artistes quand même ! (bon, parce que c'est toi, tu as le droit à un autre essai : allez, boulègue !)

*Beth* : Je rêve ou tu parles marseillais comme la poissonnière du Vieux Port !? Et d'abord, comment tu savais que je suis bonne cuisinière ? [sarcastic] Qui te l'a dit ? Je suppose que c'est l'Ange qui m'a vendue...  
(Où est-elle passée d'ailleurs ? Elle ferait mieux de venir réparer tes 2ème et 3ème liens maintenant qu'elle a ses "super pouvoirs" !)

P.S. : Quelqu'un m'explique comment je peux répondre avec un seul souriard par personne ? Non, c'est pas une obsession... c'est que ça me fait l'effet de me priver de mains quand je parle ! Pareil !


----------



## Gévy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Karine, paraît que c'est la fête sur ce fil et je me pointe, tu penses bien,  pour te féliciter de ces deux-mille posts. 

Ces deux-mille posts, c'est du délire,
Pour tous les potes, c'est du plaisir,
et tes apports truffés de rire
valent de l'or, il faut le dire.

Karine, ma belle, prenons du rhum !
bien que nouvelle sur ces forums,
la mise en boîte, c'est pour ma pomme,
je me tiens coite, feignant le somme.

J'ai la risposte, donc méfie-toi, 
j'écris, je poste: oh, gare à toi  !
Karine, câline, bravo cent fois !
maligne, coquine, tout à la fois.

A l'amitié !
A ta santé !
Aux deux-mille posts !
Aux deux-mille toasts !


----------



## Joelline

KaRiNe,

Félicitations tardives, mais combien sincères ...​ 
Joelline la rebaptisée!


----------



## linguist786

Merci Karine - tes postes sont toujours un plaisir à lire  
J'aime aussi ton humeur


----------



## timpeac

Un peu de retard ne pas m'empêcher de te féliciter et de te remercier pour toute l'aide que tu nous apportes. Merci !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Gévy* : Mouah ! Gévy ! Tu rivalises avec Emma seventeen en versifiant de la sorte ! J'apprécie toujours ce genre de flatterie rigolote. 
(ça nous fait un vice en commun)

*Joelline* : La rebaptisée deux fois ! J'ai cru que princesse H c'était moi, mais... déception ! Je ne suis encore qu'un K ! 
(mais j'ai des I-d pour aller vers le H en passant par le sens J-ratoire... J'ai faim là, faut m'excuser... )

*Linguist786* : Tu aimes mon hum*e*ur ou mon hum*o*ur ? Ou les deux ? Puisque tu me donnes le choix, je prends les deux si tu n'y vois pas d'inconvénient !  

*Timpeac* : J'aurais mauvais jeu (non,"ça ne se dit pas !"  ) de sermoner les retardataires car comme tu le sais, je le suis toujours moi-même pour les postis des autres ! 
(Je reconnais bien là ton humour en parlant d'aide... Tu peux monter un club avec KittyCatty maintenant que vous êtes deux !)

*LV-426* et les autres (il en reste ?) : je vous laisse encore ce week end avant de me vexer... 


Enfin, pour vous *remercier tous*, voici ce petit délire (*) (mettez le speed control sur fast sinon vous risqueriez de craquer avant la fin !) dans lequel d'aucuns verront sûrement la signature définitive de ma "bad girlz attitude" !  
(Gève a toujours raison de toute façon, c'est usant à la fin !)

(*) Mince, prise en flagrant délire (!) de recyclage par Mickaël, j'avoue. 
Mais j'avais fait ça, et ça ne cadrait pas trop avec l'image qu'on me prête, alors... [sarcastic]


----------



## LV4-26

Me voilà sommé de me défoncer pour trouver des andouilleries pas trop bêtes. 
Tu sais ce que tu es ?


----------



## mickaël

Voyons Jean-Michel, tu n'étais pas obligé de te casser la tête ! 
Avec Karine, tu pouvais très bien te contenter d'un simple salut, suivi d'un petit merci dénué d'excès épanchements, et finir sans trop de manières par un au revoir... Karine* !  


* Désolé, je sais, j'avais dit que je ne la mettrais pas celle-là.


----------



## GenJen54

This thread is rapidly declining into an elongated private conversation. 

 Those wishing to further congratulate Karine, are welcome to do so via PM.
 (I'm sure you _*all*_ are well-versed on using that feature ).
 
 As it stands, this thread is now closed. 
 
GenJen54
 Moderator


----------

